# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  مطلوب حالا

## رحال

يسعد مساكم بالمسرات والخيرات

اخواني واخواتي مطلوب مساعد باحث وذلك لتامين بعض المراجع  والكتب لاكمال  رسالة الدكتوراة في القانون (قانون تجاري  ولا مانع من تخصص الاقتصاد )
فياليت من يجد في نفسة الجدية وامكانية تامين المراجع والمساعدة يعلمني 
algmmas@hotmail.com

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لا مانع من تأمين جميع المراجع التى أنت بحاجة اليها فقط اذكر هنا موضوع الدكتوراة خاصتك أو نقاط البحث التى مازلت تحتاج فيها الى مراجع وسنوفرها لك هنا ....

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
الأخ الفاضل / رحال 
طلبك غير واضح ... هل أنت على وشك اختيار موضوع للدكتوراة ؟ أم أنك اخترته بالفعل ؟؟؟
كما أن حضرتك تعرض اختيارات بين موضوع أن يكون قانون تجارى ولا مانع من تخصص اقتصاد ، فالأول مع قسم العام والأخير مع قسم العام أو مستقل.
وكما قال لك الأستاذ / هيثم ، حدد موضوعك والنقاط ، سيما وأن كلامك غامض وغير واضح نهائى.
مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق ، وفى انتظار ردك لمساعدتك 
والله المستعان

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

تصحيح :
ورد فى ردى الأخير خطأ : والصواب هو أن التجارى ضمن قسم القانون الخاص ، والاقتصاد ضمن القسم العام 
تحياتى

----------


## رحال

الموضوع تم اعتمادة من الجامعة ( عن المصارف )

والمطلوب - شخص لدية الوقت الكافي لمساعدتي في البحث

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*تم اضافتك الى الهوتميل الخاص بى :-*
king_wand@hotmail.com
وتم ترك رسالة لك

----------


## meslmat

بالتوفيق 
والتفوق

----------


## margoadel

ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

